# The most uplifting songs ever!!!



## Jaid79 (4 Aug 2007)

Israel Kamakawiwo Ole's - Some where over the rainbow what a wonderful world.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A2Jt4WOxN8 

Do you have any songs too add to the list? Lets get a top ten going of the most uplifting songs ever.

Jaid


----------



## Ron Burgundy (4 Aug 2007)

insomnia faithless always gets the blood pumping.


----------



## Jaid79 (4 Aug 2007)

Ron Burgundy said:


> insomnia faithless always gets the blood pumping.


 
Ron B,

Excellent choice http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOy5LOsV6Vs

Is that your best foot forward or do you have any other top tunes?

Jaid


----------



## Ron Burgundy (4 Aug 2007)

my here bored doing a gig so i'll come up with a few more

different songs give different feelings so its hard to touch just one spot.

The soundtrack from The Mission is one of the most beautiful collections of music i have and always uplifts.

Yet in the gym to motivate i like mary Kante Yeke Yeke.

Sunday bloody sunday is always one to get the body and mind going too ( add pride to that also )

and as my Eircom league team walks out we have Welcome to the Jungle.


----------



## ninsaga (5 Aug 2007)

Jaid79 said:


> Israel Kamakawiwo Ole's - Some where over the rainbow what a wonderful world.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A2Jt4WOxN8
> 
> Jaid



...hadn't heard that before - quite good

Among my many many choices are.....
- Eoin Duignan - Rogues & Rascals
- Mozart - Papageno & Papagena Duet
- Much of Ennio Morricone's music

and oh yeah - Prodigy's Firestarter & Smack My Bitch Up 

..now I'm not sure uplifting is the correct term to use when I think about it...


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Aug 2007)

Favourite (probably me only)

Chuck Berry - Johnny B Goode

Keane - This is the last time

Coldplay - In my place

The Calling - Wherever you will go

Queen - We will rock you

Elvis - Jailhouse Rock

Cat Stevens - Father and Son

Harry Chapin - Cats in the cradle


----------



## Jaid79 (5 Aug 2007)

Everybody, 

Good choices, not so sure about your favourite Sueellen?

Van Da Man sha la la la, la la tee da 

Power Finger always reminds me of the mornings after the crazy nights out in London, with all the Ausie friends (sorry about the vid) 

Jaid


----------



## Jaid79 (5 Aug 2007)

sueellen said:


> Harry Chapin - Cats in the cradle


 
Thats a great song

Jaid


----------



## Purple (5 Aug 2007)

U2's version of Sunday Bloody Sunday from Rattle and Hum (done the night of the Enniskillen bombing) is my favorite, but I don't think it's uplifting.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9c4lLnY0rA


----------



## Ron Burgundy (5 Aug 2007)

Jaid79 said:


> Thats a great song
> 
> Jaid




can't take serious any more after donkey in Shrek sang it


----------



## Ron Burgundy (5 Aug 2007)

Purple said:


> U2's version of Sunday Bloody Sunday from Rattle and Hum (done the night of the Enniskillen bombing) is my favorite,* but I don't think it's uplifting*.
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9c4lLnY0rA



uplifting is different for different people, if your a football team in the dressing room waiting to come out  onto the pitch and that is belting out it can get you going and i have seen it work.

But the mission soundtrack can put me in a great mood as well but in a different way.

Add to that ELO, i find their stuff gets me miving too.

But as i said its horses for courses.


----------



## Jaid79 (5 Aug 2007)

Ron Burgundy said:


> can't take serious any more after donkey in Shrek sang it


 
Yeah your right, I forgot about that, still an all time great 

Jaid


----------



## Jaid79 (5 Aug 2007)

Ron Burgundy said:


> uplifting is different for different people, if your a football team in the dressing room waiting to come out onto the pitch and that is belting out it can get you going and i have seen it work.


 
Your right Ron.

Jaid


----------



## ninsaga (5 Aug 2007)

OK Jaid79 - thank you for introducing me to IZ - have listensed to a bunch of his stuff over on YouTube. Its really good.... had been goin around my head all day since I listened to it y'day for the first time.


----------



## Jaid79 (5 Aug 2007)

ninsaga said:


> OK Jaid79 - thank you for introducing me to IZ - have listensed to a bunch of his stuff over on YouTube. Its really good.... had been goin around my head all day since I listened to it y'day for the first time.


 
ninsaga,

Glad you like it, I heard it on the film Meet Joe Black, its a great film by the way. 

My wife heard it at the end of the film and googled it.

Jaid


----------



## Jaid79 (5 Aug 2007)

ninsaga said:


> OK Jaid79 - thank you for introducing me to IZ - have listensed to a bunch of his stuff over on YouTube. Its really good.... had been goin around my head all day since I listened to it y'day for the first time.


 
What do you think of Powderfinger?


----------



## Purple (5 Aug 2007)

I like Nancy Griffiths version better Sueellen.


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 Aug 2007)

Purple said:


> I like Nancy Griffiths version better Sueellen.


 
Hi Purple,

No, its too slow for me.  Have listened to it occasionally but still prefer the Bette Midler one.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Aug 2007)

[broken link removed] by _Beck_.


----------



## Purple (6 Aug 2007)

sueellen said:


> Hi Purple,
> 
> No, its too slow for me.  Have listened to it occasionally but still prefer the Bette Midler one.



Bette Midlers head is just too big. It colours my opinion of her. I know it shouldn't, but it does. After that the singing .... I dunno.


----------



## Purple (6 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> [broken link removed] by _Beck_.


 That's one for all the family alright.


----------



## Purple (6 Aug 2007)

Paul Brady and Donal Lunny doing "Nothing but the same old Story"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgaIAzWW2zc


----------



## Ron Burgundy (6 Aug 2007)

Luke Kelly - Scorn not his simplicity.......the words alone are amazing but Luke makes them sound so much more personal and haunting.


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 Aug 2007)

Maura O'Connell & Nanci Griffith - Trouble in the fields

Handy thread to save to favourites for good songs.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Aug 2007)

Purple said:


> That's one for all the family alright.


Uplifting because it reminds me that even at the worst of times there is always somebody else worse off than me. Who I can laugh at.


----------



## dodo (6 Aug 2007)

My Life by Billy Joel ,the start of that song is super uplifting,
Walking on Sunshine trina and the waves
Foot loose Kenny Logins
and of course we are part of Jackie's Army has to be there, in the pub after the world cup games just amazing


----------



## Purple (6 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Uplifting because it reminds me that even at the worst of times there is always somebody else worse off than me. Who I can laugh at.


 Yes, laughing as other peoples misfortune never gets old.


----------



## bullbars (6 Aug 2007)

This was in the last episode of Sopranos!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ip1zsUIosoA


----------



## ney001 (7 Aug 2007)

Travis - love will come through

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxJhtu5EUJ0

Bob Dylan - Hurricane
Also, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohyQblkQ8fc

Laid by James

Silent Sigh  - Badly Drawn Boy

Lift me up - Moby

Hard to beat -  Hard-fi

Somewhere Else - Razorlight


----------



## ninsaga (7 Aug 2007)

Be Alright by Supergrass


----------



## Firefly (7 Aug 2007)

You're Beautiful - James Blunt


----------



## elefantfresh (7 Aug 2007)

Bad or A Sort of Homecoming.


----------



## ninsaga (7 Aug 2007)

Firefly said:


> You're Beautiful - James Blunt



right up there with "Heaven Know's I'm Miserable Now" from the Smiths right!


----------



## Caveat (7 Aug 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> Bad or A Sort of Homecoming.


 
...or of course The Unforgettable Fire itself!


----------



## gipimann (7 Aug 2007)

Here's one -

"Tattoo" from Tubular Bells II by Mike Oldfield : A rousing tune on the bagpipes which always cheers me up!


----------



## elefantfresh (7 Aug 2007)

> ...or of course The Unforgettable Fire itself!


 
I like the live versions (Bad + A Sort..) from Wide Awake best.


----------



## ney001 (7 Aug 2007)

Regina Spektor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGTDRztaCCw

anything by Arcade Fire

and spider pig - Hans Zimmer


----------



## Caveat (7 Aug 2007)

...and surely Georgie Boy by Jack L is a contender?


----------



## Olly64 (8 Aug 2007)

Queen, Dont Stop me Now, We are the Champions when Liverpool won the champions leauge,
Pink Floyd Wish You Were Here


----------



## Firefly (8 Aug 2007)

Scar Tissue by the Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## car (8 Aug 2007)

Take off - antoine clamaran
 Precious time - van morrison
 crazy love - van morrison (while duetting with bob dylan)
days turn blue to gray - machinehead
You are my sunshine - soggy bottom boys
Tightrope - Stevie ray vaughan


----------



## Olly64 (8 Aug 2007)

you raise me up- westlife


----------



## Jaid79 (8 Aug 2007)

Olly64 said:


> you raise me up- westlife


 
Olly64

Really?? Are you taking the p**s?


----------



## ninsaga (8 Aug 2007)

Jaid79 said:


> Olly64
> 
> Really?? Are you taking the p**s?



of course he his.... how did you fall for that..... right Olly


----------



## PM1234 (8 Aug 2007)

One of my favs but anything from this lot - Nah Neh Nah! 
and another Nina Simone Feeling Good 

Great thread Jaid!!!


----------



## franmac (9 Aug 2007)

How about,

We're all part of Jackies army, we're on the road to Italy...Ole Ole Ole 

Had to be the best song of a great couple of years.


----------



## Caveat (9 Aug 2007)

Hang on - what's wrong with me?

Most uplifting song ever _has_ to be "Heroes" by David Bowie!


----------



## Firefly (9 Aug 2007)

"Pretty fly for a white guy" - can't remember the band tho


----------



## Olly64 (9 Aug 2007)

Jaid79 said:


> Olly64
> 
> Really?? Are you taking the p**s?


 
well it did say most uplifting song


----------



## CCOVICH (9 Aug 2007)

Firefly said:


> "Pretty fly for a white guy" - can't remember the band tho


 

The Offspring.


----------



## Firefly (9 Aug 2007)

CCOVICH said:


> The Offspring.


 
Thanks....too lazy to Google...how bad is that!!!


----------



## Jaid79 (9 Aug 2007)

PM1234 said:


> One of my favs but anything from this lot - Nah Neh Nah!
> and another Nina Simone Feeling Good
> 
> Great thread Jaid!!!


 
PM1234

Thanks very much, what do you think of song on the 1st post?

Jaid


----------



## Jaid79 (9 Aug 2007)

franmac said:


> How about,
> 
> We're all part of Jackies army, we're on the road to Italy...Ole Ole Ole
> 
> Had to be the best song of a great couple of years.


 
franmac

I still sing that to my son, great years but not such a great song.

Jaid


----------



## PM1234 (9 Aug 2007)

Jaid79 said:


> PM1234
> 
> Thanks very much, what do you think of song on the 1st post?
> 
> Jaid


 

I love it Jaid. I have the cd! I wouldn't say it was 'uplifting' really but he sang it beautifully (that word doesn't do justice to his voice but I can't think of another to fit!).

Bohemian Rhapsody is another one - most of Freddie Mercurys are really. 

Tom Waits has a song called the Ice Cream Man which is another fav. but I can't find it on uTube


----------



## TheBlock (9 Aug 2007)

I like this and my son likes it to.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8Qj5DUBvuQ&NR=1


These ones are kinda cool too

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V75ybmmoGMs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQUxCQxu9og


----------



## ney001 (10 Aug 2007)

Fans - Kings of Leon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0sH3e_qr7c


----------



## dodo (11 Aug 2007)

This song is a masterpiece sung by a man at the top of his game and really makes me feel great, and even as a man I can say he was one good looking person maybe the the best looking person ever in this performance.The only King America ever had
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEisdOzJ1LM


----------



## Sn@kebite (11 Aug 2007)

The Best song ever!!


----------



## Jaid79 (12 Aug 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> The Best song ever!!


 
Are you an American, feeling home sick? Not sure why you would call that song uplifting otherewise  

Jaid


----------



## Sn@kebite (12 Aug 2007)

Jaid79 said:


> Are you an American


Definitely not!!


			
				Jaid79 said:
			
		

> Not sure why you would call that song uplifting otherewise


I was joking. But it does bring back some nostalgic memories 

I don't know of any of my fave songs off hand. Perhaps a few Robin Beck songs, like 'First Time' or 'Love Yourself'. If you know who she is?


----------



## Jaid79 (13 Aug 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> Definitely not!!
> 
> I was joking. But it does bring back some nostalgic memories
> 
> I don't know of any of my fave songs off hand. Perhaps a few Robin Beck songs, like 'First Time' or 'Love Yourself'. If you know who she is?


 

Ahh just for the taste of it  diet coke... have you listened to some of the previous songs on various post. Some a very very good ones, kinda beat the 'First Time'

Jaid


----------



## almo (13 Aug 2007)

There are lots that can be trawled out, and sadly most of mine are sports team related:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYTrJthTRao  It's the melody from a glam song "We all need somebody to love!" - Noddy thingy the Brummy sang it - Slade? But when I worked with Eintracht, I had no idea of it, then I was doing a pitchside walk before a game (1999) and looked up from the running track (now gone) and almost cried.

Cat Stevens - Peace Train  From the movie Remember the Titans
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sjSHazjrWg
Madness - Our house - which my team played after we won a home game in the arena

And one that'll probably have me disgraced:  Brian Kennedy's - Every song is a cry for love - I slowdanced with my baby to it, baby being the operative word, her Mam was getting much deserved rest and I took our Anni to the living room, put on the cd low and sang and danced with her.

Katjusha - our club song of sorts, with kind of interesting lyrics (anti-Zadar, Split and Rijeka)  but in Croatian, not Russian, and not sung as well as this.  Great to sing with a beer in hand.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHlq_P5CI18


----------



## madisona (13 Aug 2007)

tramps like us, baby we were born to run

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rGFfO5fUvE


----------



## DrMoriarty (14 Aug 2007)

Uplifting, you say?


----------



## Sn@kebite (14 Aug 2007)

Jaid79 said:


> Ahh just for the taste of it  diet coke... have you listened to some of the previous songs on various post. Some a very very good ones, kinda beat the 'First Time'
> 
> Jaid


Any ones in particular? - I listened to some of the previous ones but they're not really my cup of tea.


----------



## noilh (8 Sep 2007)

This is the most uplifting youtube video that I've come across, it's not a song, but just hear that music, and see the lads stepping it out, even the shadowy quality of the video adds to the feeling of spontaniety:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=KZfwESWbs9M


----------



## River (8 Sep 2007)

ney001 said:


> Fans - Kings of Leon
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0sH3e_qr7c



Classic K.O.L. 

Check this out though..... from one of our own

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmWZvS1lKLs


----------



## River (8 Sep 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> Uplifting, you say?



Another Stevie "Wonder"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIisE34Dfdo


----------



## ninsaga (8 Sep 2007)

Despite the fact that Andy Irvine forgot some of the words during this performance, to me, The Blacksmith by Planxty is a really intense & exciting piece of music - I love playing this while driving.


----------



## Purple (8 Sep 2007)

madisona said:


> tramps like us, baby we were born to run
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rGFfO5fUvE



The live version of Thunder Road from the 1980's box set is my favourite Bruce song but they are all great.


----------



## ice (8 Sep 2007)

What about this 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k08yxu57NA

Had posted a thread on this before I say this thread....but I love this song


----------



## Summer (8 Sep 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=79T96_WFKRM

http://youtube.com/watch?v=a_H2kt7nW-w

http://youtube.com/watch?v=AO9dbmJ_2zU

http://youtube.com/watch?v=XlHnHY_xQVg

http://youtube.com/watch?v=hrPEM2qc-j8

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Mg7UMTg6TlM

Some great songs nominated.


----------



## Sarah W (8 Sep 2007)

I'm just watching the Last night of the Proms so it has be Jerusalem. Even if it's not popular on an Irish site.

Otherwise "Something inside so Strong: by Labi Sifi (sp?).

Sarah


----------



## Caveat (9 Sep 2007)

"Siffri" I think.  

Yeah 'Jerusalem' is a good one - but has connotations of Empirialism unfortunately.  Emerson Lake & Palmer do a good rock/classical crossover version.


----------



## ninsaga (9 Sep 2007)

Leonard Cohan = uplifting?


----------



## MandaC (10 Sep 2007)

Annie Lennox - Into the West


----------



## Jock04 (11 Sep 2007)

Caveat said:


> "Siffri" I think.
> 
> Yeah 'Jerusalem' is a good one - but has connotations of Empirialism unfortunately. Emerson Lake & Palmer do a good rock/classical crossover version.


 

ELP fan, Caveat??? Thought they'd be a bit 70's keyboardy for your tastes!

back on topic, not my usual taste in music but Buttercup Baby by The Foundations always lifts my spirits. Well, on the odd occasion they need lifting.


----------

